# Firefox Probleme! "Link in neuem Tab öffnen" funktioniert nicht



## Zeata (10. Mai 2009)

*Firefox Probleme! "Link in neuem Tab öffnen" funktioniert nicht*

Hallo,

ich habe seit einiger Zeit Probleme mit Firefox 3.0.10! Angefangen hat es damit das firefox mich immer wieder ausgeloggt hat, d.h. wenn ich mich z.B. auf pcgh.de eingeloggt habe und das häkchen bei "Angemeldet bleiben" gesetzt hab, dann war ich spätestens nachdem ich die Seite verlassen hatte und wieder aufgerufen hatte ausgeloggt. Diesen Fehler hab ich mittlerweile behoben indem ich mir ein neues Firefox-Profil erstellt habe. 

Seit dem hab ich aber ein neues Problem. Wenn ich auf einer Seite mit vielen Links die ich öffnen möchte bin, zum Beispiel ein Forum, dann öffne ich diese Threads normalerweise mit einem Rechtsklick und "Link in neuem Tab öffnen". Das funktioniert komischerweise nicht mehr richtig. Manchmal wird dann der Link in einem Tab geöffnet, manchmal aber nicht. Es kann passieren das ich 10 mal oder auch öfter den link mit rechtsklick öffnen muss bis er wirklich geöffnet wird. Wenn ich aber die Seite, bevor ich einen link öffnen, aktualisiere, dann funktionierst beim erstenmal immer. Das ich die Seite jedesmal aktualisieren muss bevor ich einen Link öffnen ist aber nicht Sinn der Sache und ist auch recht nervig. 

Kennt jemand dieses Problem und kennt eine Lösung dafür? Oder weiß jemand woran es liegen kann?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Zeata


----------



## boehmer_dce (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Firefox Probleme! "Link in neuem Tab öffnen" funktioniert nicht*

Die Funktion "Link in neuem Tab öffnen" geht auch über einen Klick auf das Mausrad.
Versuch mal, ob das auch nicht geht.

Ansonsten würd ich mit Mozbackup mein Profil samt Lesezeichen speichern und Firefox mal neu
installieren.


----------



## Zeata (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Firefox Probleme! "Link in neuem Tab öffnen" funktioniert nicht*

Danke für den Hinweis. Mit der mittleren Maustaste gehts. Is aber ein bisschen ungewohnt 
Ich werd morgen mal neuinstallieren. Würd mich trotzdem interessieren wie sowas zustande kommt. Hatte nämlich nix neuinstalliert, lediglich ein neues Profil angelegt.


----------



## Zeata (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Firefox Probleme! "Link in neuem Tab öffnen" funktioniert nicht*

Das Problem ist jetzt durch eine Neuinstallation behoben, danke für die Hilfe!
Das Programm Mozbackup hat sehr gut funktioniert, auch hier danke für diesen Tipp!

Gruß Zeata


----------



## boehmer_dce (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Firefox Probleme! "Link in neuem Tab öffnen" funktioniert nicht*

Bitte schön...


----------

